# ثاني اكسيد السيليكون ضروري جدا



## فوف (30 مايو 2010)

_السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة من الأخوة في هذه المادة 
the silicon dioxide solvent add 2% hardener mix together
استخدام المادة للرخام لحمايته ويجب ان ندهن بها وجه الرخام اربع مرات وبعدها يتم جليها
_
الأخوة الكرام ارجو المساعدة ما هي هذه المادة وما هي مكوناتها ومن اين احصل عليها هل يوجد اسم تجاري او ما شابه....
ارجوكم انا ركبت الرخام على الأرض وراسلت المصنع المورد واعطاني اسم هذه المادة ولا اعرف كيف احصل عليها


----------



## abue tycer (31 مايو 2010)

احسن مذيب لثاني اوكسيد السيلكون هو حامض الهيدروليك بتركيز 10 % فما فوق وبالتسخين وتهيج مع تحياتي


----------



## فوف (31 مايو 2010)

الف شكر اخي الكريم ولكن انا طلبي هو ثاني اكسيد السيليكون او هو 
the silicon dioxide solvent add 2% hardener 
اذا كانت هذه المادة هي اكسيد السيليكون
وكيف احصل عليه من الأسواق كأسم او ماركة تجارية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
من سؤالك فهمت ان المادة المستخدمة هي مذيب لثاني اكسيد السيليكون والذي هو مادة الرخام وبعد اذابة السطح يقوم المصلب بزيادة صلابة المادة الناتجة من الذوبان وبالتالي يتم جلي الرخام ليصيح لامعاً كالزجاج .
ومن بعض المواد المذيبة لثاني اكسيد السيليكون هي حامض الهيدروكلوريك او السلفاريك مضافا له امونيوم موليبدات 
بينما المصلب عذرا فلا علم لي به 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## فوف (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز
المادة المطلوبة هي ثاني اكسيد السيليكون تخلط مع نسبة 2% مصلب ويدهن بها سطح الرخام وبعد ذلك يتم جليها
المشكلة الوحيدة عندي هي ثاني اكسيد السيليكون ماهو ومن اين احصل عليه وهل هو مادة تباع في الأسواق 
انا بصراحة غير كيميائي انا مهندس معماري ولا اعرف من اين احصل على ثاني اكسيد السيليكون او طبيعته الكيميائية هل هو سائل كما هو متوقع لكي استطيع ان ادهن به السطح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا لكل من يسطيع مساعدتي بالحصول على ثاني اكسيد السيليكون او يدلني على طريقة شراءه

[email protected]


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مادة ثاني اكسيد السيليكون هي SiO2 وهي مادة الرمل الاساسية لخام الزجاج وتكون على شكل بودرة ناعمة وقد تكون كمركب ايضا وهو سيليكات الصوديوم .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## فوف (6 يونيو 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مادة ثاني اكسيد السيليكون هي sio2 وهي مادة الرمل الاساسية لخام الزجاج وتكون على شكل بودرة ناعمة وقد تكون كمركب ايضا وهو سيليكات الصوديوم .
> وبتوفيق الله


 
الف شكر اخي نبيل
انا جربت سيليكات الصوديوم ولكن لم تمزج مع المصلب ولم استفد شيئا من مزجها مع المصلب
هل يمكن ان تكون هذه المادة هي الغراء السائل الخاص بالرخام الذي عندما نمزجه مع المصلب يتفاعل ويبدأ بالتصلب


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
المادة المستخدمة لتثبيت الرخام هي مادة تسمى في السوق ستوك وهي بوليمر من مواد الايبوكسي ولا تحتوي على ثاني اكسيد السيليكون .


----------



## wael sarhan (14 فبراير 2012)

اخوتى الأعزاء
تحيه طيبه 
أنا أسئل على سنتر فيوج مستعمل
سئلت عليه كثيرا قالو لى موجود عند مصانع الصباغه هم الأن يستبدلونه بشيء أفضل منه
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## wael sarhan (14 فبراير 2012)

*ثانى اكسيد السيلكون*

الخوه الأعزاء 
هل ثانى اكسيد السيلكون له استخدام فى الزراعه


----------



## دكتور اقتصاد (20 أبريل 2012)

شكراااا لللجميع


----------

